# What have you not done on your bucket list



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I want to travel in a class c motor home. I would love to go to Washington state to visit lavender farms. :whistlin:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My bucket list has only two entries. 

The first is "enjoy today and look forward to tomorrow if I live to see it."

The second entry is "Leave em wondering where I left my bankroll, only they don't know that I really used it to enjoy all of my days and died broke under a paid off roof on a paid off parcel. If they expect any cash reward from me they can fight over the house and my change jar."


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I still have a couple of things but if I said what they were I would be banned.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, my "bucket list" grows faster than my "to-do list" and it seems that most of one list is way more expensive then the other...... gre:
In turn, I agree pancho - some of it need not be posted :nono: due to possible repercussions from others. :bash: 
ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm 63 and have lived a rich full life. I have no burning desire to do anything else. A couple of years ago I thought I wanted to go on an Alaskan cruise, but when I looked into more, realised I really didn't, so am content knowing I've done all I wanted to in this life. Like Shrek I intend to live each day to the fullest.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sit back and enjoy full retirement in another year. Move back to the off grid cabin. Take more trips to the lake cabin. Finish this last cabin and enjoy our little piece of heaven. I am 56 and need to stay in shape. I am getting stronger everyday. Kids are doing well so it is time for Sweetie and I to enjoy life as we want and need....James


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my husband and i were planning to drive to Alaska when he retired before we settled down on our land. he passed when he was a couple months short of retirement. i promised him i would go but i'm really not interested in going without him. i'm getting my land ready to go back to now so i guess i'll just dig in there. ~Georgia.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I've done most of the things on my list.We did a lot of traveling when we lived overseas. About the only thing left is I want to see fireflies. Never see them here. I have seen the Northern lights here ( another thing on my list) but not a really good show, so I'd like to see that too. We went on an Alaskan cruise last year and I hoped maybe I'd see them but we didn't.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have always had a good time doing the things I love to do and will continue to do them so I don't have a bucket list. I do have another list which is a list of all the things I no longer want to do and all the people I no longer want to deal with. It is very liberating. The name rhymes with "bucket list" but is a "bad four letter word list".


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> I want to travel in a class c motor home. I would love to go to Washington state to visit lavender farms. :whistlin:


I want to spend several days just lying in the presence of God and worshiping for hours on end at IHOP in KC. 
International House of Prayer | 24/7 Prayer Room
I don't want to listen to the minister or go to their classes. I just want to spend time in their worship and prayer room. I haven't been there in many years, but I love the middle of the night times when nobody is there, and only those who really want to be in the presence of God stay.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Not done on my bucket list? _Retire._

I tried, then came unexpected bills, repairs & needed replacements.

Otherwise, I've done a lot in my life and am content to grow where planted.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

skydiving...I'm saving that one for the day that I die, so I can finish everything else.


----------



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

Bucket List - Travel until I've seen everything

Mexico
South America
Central America

Currently Belize and contemplating Europe and Asia after the start of Lobster Festival here.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine will never be taken care of... I've done a whole lot.. and even things that weren't on it that had I of know, would have been on the list... 

Funny though... .buying our farm, and working to get moved there will be putting a quick end to our bucket list... Won't be able to travel because of animals, and we probably won't have money like we've had to do the things we want... But we're good with that... Life will be much simpler in many ways, even though we'll be a lot busier..


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I am working on my list since my retirement last June. In December I traveled to Guatemala and helped put in a water line bringing fresh water to a remote village, churches, and school.
Next adventure begins in early March when I begin a thru-hike of the Appalachian Trail. That is a dream I have had since my days in scouting, and I intend to walk from Georgia to Maine.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to get a bucket


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yellowstone. This is really starting to irritate me how long it's taking to accomplish this one. I was going to go last summer and something came up. 

I had a Doctor look me in the eyes when I was about 28 and sincerely explain to me that I could expect to be on dialysis within the next 3-5 years and dead in 8-10. He told me that if there was something I really wanted to do...now was the time. Fortunately he was an idiot and had no idea what he was talking about! I'm now 41 and I'm healthier now than I was in my 20's. I took that Doctor seriously at the time and quit putting things off until tomorrow. Best thing I've ever done and I sincerely thank that man for getting me up off my butt.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I realize this is going to sound strange to some of you, but my bucket list keeps getting shorter even though I haven't done any of the things on it. The things on that list just don't interest me anymore. I am physically challenged and unable to do most of them anyway. Maybe then this is just my mind's way of dealing with that loss. "Well I didn't really want to anyway." I don't know. All I do know is that I'm now perfectly content with simple pleasures....see a sunset, hear a bird's song, curl up with my Bible, enjoy a short visit with a family member or friend, pet my cat, or maybe enjoy a sweet treat and a good cup of coffee. A little time without pain is pure bliss too. I have no regrets.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

We wanted to see Australia, and visit the Pompei ruins. Since there isnt any 
"We" anymore, guess I'm done


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Hubby and I have done many things on our bucket list.
Raised 5 wonderful sons
Drove RV to Alaska
Went on a 2- week hunt and1- week photo safari in South Africa
Had our feet in 4 oceans
Traveled to almost all of the states
We try to live life as full as possible....


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

My husband gets an early medical retirement from the Military sometime next year (just waiting on paperwork). He still has not made a bucket list. Much like his honey do list tho, I have added a few items for him. 
Take my Wife scuba diving.
Watch the sun set on the Pacific Ocean while holding hands with my wife.
Go see the world's largest ball of yarn
Go window shopping at Tiffany's 
Visit most of light houses on the west coast.
Visit most of the lighthouses on the east coast.
Visit the pawn shop in Alexandria
Drive the full length of route 66
Spend a week on a private island in Washington state
Catch a sea bass in season
take the kids to mount Rushmore and the red wood forest

and i keep adding to it for him.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

CherieOH said:


> I realize this is going to sound strange to some of you, but my bucket list keeps getting shorter even though I haven't done any of the things on it. The things on that list just don't interest me anymore. I am physically challenged and unable to do most of them anyway. Maybe then this is just my mind's way of dealing with that loss. "Well I didn't really want to anyway." I don't know. All I do know is that I'm now perfectly content with simple pleasures....see a sunset, hear a bird's song, curl up with my Bible, enjoy a short visit with a family member or friend, pet my cat, or maybe enjoy a sweet treat and a good cup of coffee. A little time without pain is pure bliss too. I have no regrets.


Doesn't sound strange at all. When young we have unlimited dreams and desires to do them all. As we age and experience life enjoying the good times we chance upon and making our way through the bad times that we didn't see coming, there eventually comes a time where our dreams of youth are replaced by our memory scrapbook of memories and accomplishments and we are content to relax and watch the next generation begin to have unlimited dreams and desires to do it all and start their own life journey unaware that they will find themselves sitting content as we are much sooner than they realize.

Be nice and listen to their dreams and offer an occasional good bit of historical advice___but only a small taste because too much and they will resent it and it might rob them of their own magically exciting life journey with their own memory scrapbook at the end.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Travel across Europe via train. The DW doesn't like to travel, So I travel alone. I really prefer traveling alone. No offense intended to the DW, but she is a pain in the backside to travel with. I've been looking at a 20 transatlantic cruise. I mentioned it to her and she just carried on about it was too long, too much to pack, it has to be a really nice hotel ect, and what about the long flight back. She got really ticked when I suggested I go by myself. She never wants to go anywhere, but she never wants me to go either. I've explain to her that were are "married", not "connected at the hip". So I go places and she stays home and pouts awhile. In 2007 I booked and when to Africa on my own. I spent 6 weeks. Boy was she mad, but that was her problem. I'm keeping track of Airfare prices. I'm cheap, I have a better time when little money is spent.


----------



## candyapplelady (Feb 26, 2012)

DH and I have awhile before we can retire but we work on our bucket list as often as possible. We love to travel. My theory is that we should see everything on our foreign travel list while we are still young and healthy. We have cruised all over the Caribbean, rode camels to see the Pyramids in Egypt, ate a traditional meal sitting on carpets in a small village in Turkey, was amazed by Michelangelo's paintings in the Sistene chapel, enjoyed the beauty and ruins in Greece, almost got arrested in Barcelona for a disagreement with a taxi driver who overcharged us, hiked a cloud forest in Costa Rica, cruised through the Panama Canal... We've been so blessed to be able to travel.
I still have a few more foreign destinations we'd like to see before we retire. But after retirement our dream is to take one year to camp our way across the United States. One never knows what life will bring us and if I don't get to experience everything on my bucket list I have no regrets. I have the love of a wonderful man and my three children and their families. We are blessed!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I want to go to Africa, stalk a large bull Cape Buffalo, begin hostilities and have him charge me with bloodshot eyes.

I'll hit him first with the right barrel, then the left. He will skid in a cloud of dust and his nose will stop 2 feet from my left foot.

I will go back to camp and cook his heart, while the locals have a party and eat every scrap of meat off him.

The end.


----------



## Sculkrusha (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Dave said:


> I want to travel in a class c motor home. I would love to go to Washington state to visit lavender farms. :whistlin:


Hi Dave, Mrs Skul passed thru Washington State not long ago (in a motor home too) she did not see any Lavender farms tho, but we have seen Lavender farms in France and England plus we have some pretty good ones down here. But if you really want to see a sight......Floriade, at Keukenhof in Holland....Tulips, what an unbelievable sight. One garden had over six million Tulips.

Just thought Id share........Skul


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

The bucket part...I've got nothing!


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

danielsumner said:


> Travel across Europe via train. The DW doesn't like to travel, So I travel alone. I really prefer traveling alone. No offense intended to the DW, but she is a pain in the backside to travel with. I've been looking at a 20 transatlantic cruise. I mentioned it to her and she just carried on about it was too long, too much to pack, it has to be a really nice hotel ect, and what about the long flight back. She got really ticked when I suggested I go by myself. She never wants to go anywhere, but she never wants me to go either. I've explain to her that were are "married", not "connected at the hip". So I go places and she stays home and pouts awhile. In 2007 I booked and when to Africa on my own. I spent 6 weeks. Boy was she mad, but that was her problem. I'm keeping track of Airfare prices. I'm cheap, I have a better time when little money is spent.


Your wife sounds like Grandfatherbear.
I've been some wonderful places with Boy Scouts and my son. My son and I backpacked the Florida Trail in Apopka @ Wekiva Springs, the Myakka River State Park trail, the Tosahatchee Trail, tubed the itcheetucknee River every July, and then did a canoe trip down the santa Fe River. We white water rafted the Chattooga River and stayed in a bed and breakfast in Savannah.
My Boy Scouts and I have been winter hiking and backpacking in NW Ga, canoed the Flint River, the Peace River, spent a weekend canoing the Okeefenokee Swamp, canoed for weeks at a time in the BWCA, NW Ontario (twice!) and the taiga in north Manitoba. We've white water rafted the Ocoee, the New River, the Nantahala, camped in the North Carolina mountains and the Cumberland Plateau. 
I have loved my travel with the youth and the parents, but, Daniel Sumner, don't you ever wish you could share any of those excellent travels with your dearly beloved spouse?
I took a month off work in 2007, rented a van, bought a tent bigger than my first apartment, and took my 13 yr old grandson and 6 yr granddaughter north with the spring. We toured NW GA and panned for gold and gems, toured Babyland Hospital, toured historical Dahlonega (GFB was with us the first few days) then took him to the airport in Atlanta. Grandkids and I spent several days in Mammoth Cave and Bowling Green caving, then toured Kentucky Horse Park. Then drove to Pittsburg PA and went to historic Kennywood Amusement park. Then we drove to Eire (had a 12 ft by 12 ft kamping Kabin there, as the campsites were too small for the Tent Mahal) kids got to swim in Lake Eire and we went to a a War of 1812 museum. Then we spent 4 days touring the Niagara Falls area. 
DD had spent the month moving household from FL to SC so I drove to her new place and dropped the grandkids off and then went home to FL. And 2 Novembers ago some of my scouting friends and I hiked into the Len Foote Hike Inn in NW GA for a few days.

I would like to show GFB the Bay of Fundy- haven't been there since I was 16. It would be great to ride the tidal bore in a jet boat, show him the reversing falls and the tidal bore coming upriver at Monckton. I would like to see the Old Sow whirlppool in NE Maine. Would like to drive thru America and drive north to Alaska. Would like to see the full glory of th Auroara. Travel to England and Scotlan, see Ayr where my forefathers came from. Do a great circle of Iceland. Maybe do a reindeer tour of Scandinavia.
GFB has managed to turn the 2 times he agreed to come on vacation with me into city trips to Savannah and Williamsburg. 1991 was Savannah and it was a disaster, he seemed more intent on blaming me for the thing bbeing halfbbaked than in actually visiting any historical places, 1995 Williamsburg was a little better- these were trips HE was to plan since he always felt I had too much control over where we went and what we did. When it looked like the preparations for Wmsberg were headed for the same problems as Savannah- he wasn't actually DOING any planning- I took over and planned the trip. He did say he enjoyed that one, but I was constantly on edge lest he dislike anything and the trip turn into another debacle. I was exhausted by the end of the trip, and found myself wondering if this was how his accompanying me was going to be like EVERY TIME maybe I should just find a travelling comnpanion and leave him at home. But then I'm ack to the same problem I had with the great travelling I did with Boy Scouts, I had no breakfast companion to share these wonderful trip memories with years later .

I also thought I would like the AT, years later that became a thru hike from the Florida Trail to thhe Newfoundland Trail. And the Great Northern Trail. And the Continental Divide trail. I'de like to see the Grand Canyon, too. GFB keeps telling me that he will travel with me when he is retired. I wish he wouldn't lie to me. If he was serious about travel ling then wouldn't be like pulling teeth to get him to travel now, would it??

And I also haven't learnt the bagpipes yet either.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lilith said:


> My husband gets an early medical retirement from the Military sometime next year (just waiting on paperwork). He still has not made a bucket list. Much like his honey do list tho, I have added a few items for him.
> Take my Wife scuba diving.
> Watch the sun set on the Pacific Ocean while holding hands with my wife.
> Go see the world's largest ball of yarn
> ...


Don't forget all the lighthouses on the Great Lakes!

Mon


----------

